# Fish population VS plants



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there people, 

I got a question about fish in a planted aquarium. 

The more plants you want, the more fish you should have in the tank ? 

*old dude 
*H2


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

No you can have a tank full of plants with no fish.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

^ +1
The plants will help with the bioload of the fish in your tank, but you don't even have to have fish to have a great planted tank, as long as you have adequate lights and ferts, it should be fine


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If you did have a plant-only tank, no livestock, would you use a filter for water movement or other reasons? I've actually thought of doing this but not sure about the need for a filter.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can use a filter or a power head either one. I see no need for the filter. Many people will have containers of water gardens. Usually just the need of circulating the water so all the ferts ( as you will need to add some) get spread around and helps the plants.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

you could do something as easy as an airstone just to get some water movement, but a powerhead would be ideal.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

However, an air stone throwers CO2 cast out, is needed for the plants.
The number of fish and the plants should be in good proportion to the size of the pool.


----------



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

Reading you guys the question then changes, because I have this setup:
A layer of red clay, a layer of top soil, all covered with gravel, a bio filter, weekly water changes. The plants are not dead, but they don't grow or develop, so: 

What is missing? I don't have many fish, and don't have CO2 either. That is why I ask if maybe, by increasing the number of fish the plants will thrive perhaps?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What is your lighting?How long do you run your lights? do you add any ferts?
These three things are what impact plant growth the most(besides co2).
What are plants would be helpful also?


----------



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

I got good lighting running for 7 to 8 hours tops to avoid excess of algae, don't add any fertilizers; they are difficult to get where I live (good quality I mean). My guess is that if I increase the number of fish, the waste will gradually feed the plants, and that's where my question lies.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can you receive ferts if you ordered from the internet?There are good cheap ones easily available this way.
My 180 gallon tank is WAY overstocked and all the fish never helped my plants like ferts and co2.It is a night and day difference.


----------



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll try Home Center to see if they have any ferts. The CO2 isn't hard though. I'll get to it and try to get you guys up to date as soon as I do.

By the way, Your statement "STOP PLAYING ON COMPUTER AND CHANGE YOUR WATER!" is really nice =)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You won't(probly won't) find good ferts at a home center that are safe for aquarium.I'm not sure there is a great difference but for the price you can't go wrong with these ferts;
PMDD Pre-Mix | Green Leaf Aquariums
These are great and will do all you need and the price is right.the question is can/will they ship to you?
And if you can/could do co2 I strongly recommend it!CO2 is the best thing I have done in the last 15 years,since I started to make/modify my own wet/dry/sump filters.
I looked at your gallery(photos) and your tank ,stand and canopy are awesome!I really like the wood and build to it(did you build this your self?).It also does look (just what I see in pics) like you do have decent lighting.You light cycle (7-8 hours) is money!
Ferts and co2 would make plants jump out of your tank!I'm cutting my hygro 2 times a week to keep it in the tank!


----------

